# Business



## Gypseymike (Jun 22, 2010)

I have been monitoring the forum for a bit and a question comes to mind from reading the threads posted. If you have a viable business that is operated over the internet, can you move that business to Mexico and work? I am a bit unsure of the laws. Especially if the business is not that old. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I think it depends on the nature of the business and if it requires a local operation and paperwork then it might be a little tricky. If you will only work from Mexico but your operation will remain in the USA then I think is fine.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

This subject seems to fall into the category of, "Questions that shouldn't be asked".
I hear that folks operate online businesses from many locations. However, technically, INM (immigration) requires that you have their permission in your visa if you are to work in Mexico, even as an unpaid volunteer. Enforcement varies from area to area. If INM discovers that you are working, they become obligated to act. I was once discouraged by INM from a volunteer position teaching poor children English. I soon discovered that a certain religious cult from the USA wanted access to those children. So, strange things can happen.
We cannot recommend any illegal activity on this forum.


----------



## Gypseymike (Jun 22, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> This subject seems to fall into the category of, "Questions that shouldn't be asked".
> I hear that folks operate online businesses from many locations. However, technically, INM (immigration) requires that you have their permission in your visa if you are to work in Mexico, even as an unpaid volunteer. Enforcement varies from area to area. If INM discovers that you are working, they become obligated to act. I was once discouraged by INM from a volunteer position teaching poor children English. I soon discovered that a certain religious cult from the USA wanted access to those children. So, strange things can happen.
> We cannot recommend any illegal activity on this forum.


Thanks RVG....appreciate the insight. Not financially equipped to retire yet, and anything is about 2 years away. I just like to know what my options are long before I need to actually know so I can "plot my course" so to speak.


----------



## Gypseymike (Jun 22, 2010)

By the way, my apologies Dizzy for not giving you props in my former reply as your advice was also noted and welcome. I like this forum because it seems like you guys give the straight skinny on things rather than blowin sunshine up, well you get the idea. It is appreciated. It is easier to work things out when you know what you are up against and to know if the pearl is worth the dive.


----------



## Pancho (Aug 6, 2010)

We have been operating a B&B for just over ten years in Hatulco. We went through all the legal channels ,got a tax number and do everything “buy the book”. It is really not all that difficult to get permission to operate a business in Mexico and if you set it up as a “pequino contribante” (small contributor) the taxes are really not much. An accountant in Mexico does a lot more than balance your books, he is a facilitator and should be able to steer you through the process. They will tell you that it takes three months but be prepared for six months or more. The basic principal that applies to getting permission is that you are not taking a job away from a Mexican person… so if you are doing an internet type of business you should be OK.


----------



## Gypseymike (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks Gloria. Your tips are appreciated. I read them all, sometimes just takes me some time to get to them.

Regards,

Mike


----------

